# Surrogacy in USA



## Penny101

Hi there, 

Can anyone recommend a really good Surrogacy clinic in the States please? Preferably California?

I've heard the laws in California are more relaxed than other states. We are in the UK. 

Any other advice, costs, legal entities etc would be greatly appreciated!!

Thank you!! X


----------



## LouGhevaert

Hi Penny

I hope all goes well with your surrogacy arrangement.

From a UK legal perspective, a few complex legal issues have cropped up in recent US surrogacy cases involving UK IPs (for parental orders) in the English Family Court - to include treatment of commercial payments and issues relating to the US parentage process.  It's therefore really helpful to get to grips with the legal side from the outset, both in terms of the US and in terms of English law and a prospective parental order application.  Do make sure you do your legal homework and feel free to get in touch if you want a further steer.

All the very best

Louisa


----------



## little lady

Hi we went through surrogacy in Las Vegas. We got a pre birth order at 20 weeks so our name went on our twin girls birth certificate.
Our clinic was the fertilitycliniclasvegas(FCLV) Dr Daneshame highly recommend as we have two little amazing miracles first try and 10 frozen blastocysts from first surrogacy try.


----------



## smashley

Hi everyone 

I'm looking for anyone who has done or is doing surrogacy in the USA. 

I am currently in the process and would just like to chat to people who have gone through the same experience, and see if there are any other support groups that I could join.

Many thanks in advance


----------



## little lady

Hi we did Surrogacy in Las Vegas and now have twins aged 5 months.


----------



## sarita36

Hi - Smashley I PM'd you a while ago but would also love to hear from anyone who has been or is going through surrogacy in the US. There don't seem to be many of us! We have just signed up with an agency but they are very slow to communicate with us - we hope the search for a surrogate has started but we are not sure. We are excited but very nervous.....


----------



## Island girl

Hi Ladies, 

I'm in the process of slowly trying to get frozen embryos in place. I currently have 1 and I may need to repeat a few times before I get to the stage I'm ready for a surrogate. I have low ovarian reserve and Asherman's syndrom, thyroid and antibody issues....a little down this evening so jumped on FF to help. 

I too am interested in learning as much as possible about the process, costs and locations of the clinics. I'm in the Caribbean, but will travel as needed for a reputable clinic. 

Keep me posted on your experiences. 

Thanks,


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hello we have just been through surrogacy in US, Florida, and are now the very happy parents of twins, a boy and a girl. So worth it. Happy to answer any question if helps.


----------



## FF

Hello, we have recently been advised by our consultant that the only chance of a baby is surrogacy. We are interested in doing it in the UK but are also considering the US. Does anyone have any US clinic to recommend, advice to give and any guidance on the cost of surrogacy in the US. Thanks for any help you may give / light you can shed on this for us.


----------



## nb46h

Hi, 

Did either of you who have done Surrogacy in the US use a british based agency to start the process?

I was looking at brilliant beginnings? 

thank you!


----------



## MacMoo

Hi Ladies (and Gents!), 

I wonder if anyone can offer any advice on US clinics in the US please? We are a British couple looking to embark on surrogacy for our last attempt to become parents. 

We've been through IVF/egg/donation here and abroad. 

Any help out there please??

Many thanks, Moo!!


----------



## smashley

Hi - we used Oregon Reproductive - pricey but worth it as we got preg on the first time, transferring only one embryo. They are lovely too, we had an all round great experience. Good luck!


----------



## LouGhevaert

Hi

I wish you the very best of luck with your surrogacy journey.

Surrogacy in the US can differ in experience, process and cost depending upon where you go so do your homework on treatment options, success rates and how the different aspects of the process fit together. Think about logistics as well.

Look at the legal aspects too - some US states offer a pre-birth order whilst others have a post birth legal process and you'll need to apply for a parental order from the English Court as well (subject to eligibility). Make sure you also think about the immigration law side of things, including timings and options in your case.

You can find out more about surrogacy and fertility law, including some FAQs, articles and blog articles on my specialist practice website - http://www.michelmores.com/what-we-do/services/fertility-law/surrogacy-solicitors

All the best

Louisa


----------



## MacMoo

Hi Louisa, 

Thank you very much indeed for coming back to me on here, and for all your invaluable advice via email. You've been a massive help, and have certainly given us a huge insight into the legalities of Surrogacy and put our minds at ease. 

As soon as we're ready, we'll definitely instruct you to act for us with our Surrogacy - We just need to find a suitable, reputable clinic either in the Ukraine or the US, and get our funds together!!  

Could anyone advise regarding reputable clinics for Surrogacy either in the Ukraine or US please? 

Many thanks!


----------



## Happy Mummy

the agency Circle in the US ( based in Boston) is excellent. They also happen to be lawyers so can deal with the a to z process of surrogacy.


----------



## AndrewJ

Hi,

We're a same sex couple, both UK citizens living outside the UK right now but domiciled in the UK. We are working with a US surrogate to have a baby. We'd appreciate help with two questions:

1. After the baby is born we would like the baby to travel on a UK passport. If that is to happen we will need to apply for the passport after birth. Does anyone know how long it takes to get a passport in these circumstances, with having the passport sent to the USA?

2. We know we need to apply for a parental order in the UK in under 6 months and have read that for international surrogacy cases they need to go to the High Court. Because we live on the other side of the world from the UKwe are wondering whether the parental order process can be organised in 1 trip to the UK and if so how long would be required?

Really appreciate any advice here!

Best wishes,

Andrew


----------



## Reptile Smile

Sorry I can't help a great deal with #2. Regarding #1, the answer is on the HMPO website - https://www.gov.uk/overseas-passports - indeed, when you ring them, all they do is read the website back at you. Everyone's experience suggests that this number is the minimum and it's often longer. As far as I can tell, this would be 6 weeks for you.

However (and you've obviously done your research so I suspect you know this), the child will be entitled to a US passport due to being born there, and can travel on this, usually within a week. Is there a particular reason you'd want them to travel on a UK passport?

/links


----------



## NatGamble

As RS says, most parents travel on the US passport as it's available much more quickly.  The Passport Office give a guideline timeframe of 16 weeks for the issue of a UK passport after international surrogacy, but our experience is that US cases are a lot quicker than that (although 6 weeks is a reasonable estimate and they do vary).  The biggest issue is likely to be whether your surrogate is married.  If not (and in some other situations, depending on your personal circumstances) you will have to apply to the Home Office for your child to be registered as a British citizen before you can apply for a passport, and that will add around another month (and a £900 fee) to the processing time.  Many of our US clients wait to apply for their British passport until they have their parental order, as it makes things much simpler, and use the US passport to travel before then.


Re the parental order application, there are 3 things you will need ot be physically in the UK for: the first directions hearing, the meeting with your parental order reporter and your final hearing.  If you are representing yourselves and are proactive (and prepare all your evidence fully and properly) you can get away with two trips if you arrange the first two for the same visit.  They would usually be 2-3 months apart but you can fix the second visit when you come for the first.  If we were legally representing you, we may be able to arrange it all to be done in one trip (we've successfully done this for lots of ex pat parents) - we can never promise as we have to get the judge and your parental order reporter to agree, but it's usually doable and involves a 2-3 week stay in the UK, pre arranged to a convenient time for you.


Natalie


----------



## Denmommy

US surrogacy legislature is rather questionable and the prices are way too high. I’m not a US resident but even if I were I still would pay for an air ticket and travel to countries like Greece, Ukraine or Georgia with more reasonable prices, more favorable legislation and guarantees for success as we have in our fertility clinic. We’re currently in surrogacy program in Kiev, Ukraine. What I like is that intended parents are ensured by law. Surrogate mother has no right to keep the baby even if she changes her mind.


----------



## LittleOlli

We are U.S. citizens who did surrogacy successfully in North Carolina. Instead of going via an agency, we directly worked with the clinic's (Carolina Conceptions, you can easily Google them) surrogacy program to find our lovely surrogate. The clinic also recommended a lawyer. The whole process was smooth and handled very professionally. North Carolina also has favorable law regarding surrogacy. The intended parents can get a pre-birth order on court quite easily, but the intended parents must appear in court to get the order - it was a 10-min brief appearance with lawyer, no stress. In terms of cost, ours is much lower than the average of California. If you can directly work with a reputable clinic that has a surrogacy program, you can save a bunch.


----------



## Denmommy

we also contacted clinic directly. it saves time and money, I agree. I still can't understand why do ips need those mediators. they just take extra fees. Even though our clinic is located in post soviet country, communicating was no problem coz they have English speaking staff as well as other languages, even japanese and chinese. it was a surprise for me. 

they promised to match us with a surro within 2-3 months. It's almost two, still waiting.
I'll keep posting on how we proceed x


----------



## michellemichelle

I am choosing between lots of clinics. but even though I am from US I can't seem to have money for surrogacy here. But maybe you can advise me on something? Because for now I am thinking that it'd be so much cheaper to go to Europe even with spending money on plane tickets..


----------



## peanutrain

Michelle, we couldn't afford surrogacy in the US either. We are currently working with an agency in Republic of Georgia and expecting our first baby via a surrogate. Our baby is due in February. We were told that it would take about 2 months to get a passport for our baby.


----------



## doudou

Hi, I am a new comer here who is planning to have a baby  through  surrogacy with my own eggs in USA. I have just signed a contract with an agency and they said they will give some profiles of surrogate candidates for us  to choose. I just want to chat with someone who has these experiences and get some advises in choosing a suitable surrogate.


----------



## Denmommy

we chose a clinic in Kiev, Ukraine. surrogacy fees are very affordable however there was no opportunity to choose surrogate. 
Clinic matches with surro mainly on medical criteria and compatibility 

of course, I was hesitant for a while but now I know that we made a right choice: we received a positive HCG test from our manager just two days ago. Our surro is pregnant! From the very first attempt. 

we're 7up happy and wait for the first ultrasound

good luck to all


----------



## michellemichelle

I have chosen a clinic thanks to this forum, but now I just have to make sure this is the right choice (we haven't concluded a contract yet)


----------



## Denmommy

Michele, great to hear that this community was helpful for you in your journey.  
What have you finally decided? have you visited the clinic already? 

we want to travel to Kiev next week to meet our surro for the first time, but we're still unsure if it will work for us: my dh is very busy with his work now


----------



## michellemichelle

peanutrain said:


> Michelle, we couldn't afford surrogacy in the US either. We are currently working with an agency in Republic of Georgia and expecting our first baby via a surrogate. Our baby is due in February. We were told that it would take about 2 months to get a passport for our baby.


Oh really!
Glad that you have found a way!
I am currently in the program. We have signed with Ukrainian clinic (which is very close to Georgia haha). Our surrogate is going to have an ET in 2 or 3 weeks (depending on how her stimulation will go) and we will be waiting for her to deliver. Hopefully everything will be okay as I am tired of worrying and overthinking all of the small things. 
So! Your baby is almost born? Amazing! 
2 months... it's a bit quicker for us, in Ukraine.


----------



## Denmommy

Michelle, great to hear good news from you. We're also doing surrogacy in Ukraine. Tomorrow we're flying to Kiev to be present at 12 weeks scan. Actually, this will be the first time we meet our surrogate mother and see the baby in ultrasound. we're extremely excited. it will be a very quick trip, but I'm sure - full of positive emotions. 
good luck with your  transfer soon. is it donor's eggs?


----------



## michellemichelle

Denmommy said:


> Michelle, great to hear good news from you. We're also doing surrogacy in Ukraine. Tomorrow we're flying to Kiev to be present at 12 weeks scan. Actually, this will be the first time we meet our surrogate mother and see the baby in ultrasound. we're extremely excited. it will be a very quick trip, but I'm sure - full of positive emotions.
> good luck with your transfer soon. is it donor's eggs?


sorry I think that somehow I haven't seen your previous reply where you actually mentioned that you went to Kiev! 
of course it will be full of positive emotions! I am pretty much convinced that everything is going to be alright! Oh!
12 weeks! Oh my god! I can imagine how excited and worried you feel! this is a very important time of the program! We are only starting our program, but the mom was chosen and we are waiting for further infos. but i ma already nervous haha
can't just imagine what I will be like in 3 months.
PS have you prepared smth?
and I suppose we are using the same clinic's services... if I am not mistakes of course


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hello,
We have twins from US surrogacy, very happy with the US experience of doing surrogacy. We got our babies UK citizenship on our return, very easy, no need for lawyer, very well explained at court at first hearing, and on the internet too, our legal free reporter was great she came to our home, and the judge was great too. Lots of paperwork though so we were happy to have a team of lawyer in the states that had done all the US paperwork with us. Doing surrogacy in the states was the best for us, but is is expensive. Everything was properly done, and our agency was a lawyer firm too which helped a lot.


----------



## Denmommy

Future Mummy, congrats on your twins. Great to know that you had such a positive experience with USA surrogacy and that everything was fine with papers. Expensive, well, yes, that's obvious. But the result is on top of everything else, isn't it? I'm sure you're the happiest mother in the world now. Having twins is your happiness doubled. May I ask you how much did you have to pay for your whole surrogacy program and for legal fees as well. If it's not a secret, of course.


----------



## LouGhevaert

Dear All

The following article makes an interesting read on the surrogate's journey and experiences along the way - https://www.opendemocracy.net/beyondslavery/zsuzsa-berend/online-world-of-surrogacy

All the best

Louisa


----------



## Denmommy

Thank you, Louisa! I agree that surrogacy is a "journey" not only for intended parents, but for surrogate as well. No doubts it is. It's a part of her life, after all. an experience she will never forget. I think all of them have their own reasons and they are different. Our  surrogacy journey is a commercial one. I know that our surrogate lives quite in poor conditions and has her own two children to support. So obviously this was one of the reasons to become a surrogate. Still I'm sure her heart is very merciful and she knows how important her job is for us. We are all human beings after all, and we all have feelings


----------



## Uber Barrens Club

Great news all 

Is there anyone on this thread who is actually doing or considering surrogacy in the USA? Know there are threads for surrogacy in Ukraine and Georgia, but as this thread is about surrogacy in the USA, was wondering if anyone on the thread has / is / may be doing surrogacy in the US?!


----------



## Wantafamily

Hi there


If possible can anyone share details with me of clinics in USA that offer surrogacy? There's so many clinics when I google and I'd like to go with a recommendation. 


I've had nearly 11 years of trying and 9 losses with lots of other ttc plans and it's not worked!


So need to start plan B!


I'm thinking about California? 


Much appreciated!


WaF x


----------



## Stilltryingandhoping

Hi Wantafamily

I didn't want to read and run, so I just wanted to wish you good luck with your research. 

I don't know about US surrogacy except that it was way beyond our reach because it is so very expensive 😱. After months of extensive research, we ended up signing up at a great clinic in Ukraine. Feel free to read my surrogacy diary/blog(address is in my signature). There's some general information posts on there that you may find useful even if you are looking elsewhere  

S xx


----------



## Mummytwins

Stilltrying
It's mindblowing to see what difference one positive result can make in the lives of people who are ttc. What a contrast between your recent posts since you got your BFP from your previous posts when  you had the negative result. One would yhink they were two different people writing. So happy for you! And good luck with the rest of your pregnancy so that this positive vibe stays on  
Bestie


----------



## Stilltryingandhoping

Bestie

You're right, in more ways than you know 

Our experience of the clinic had changed, not only because we are different people ourselves, but we notice how more attentive the coordinators are with the surrogates. It makes sense that pregnant surrogates get more attention than anxious new clients during busy times. Now that we have a better understanding of how they work, it makes things easier...as does seeing such fast results! 

Thank you for reading my posts (and perhaps my blog)  

S xx


----------



## Chico

Hi - please would anyone who has been through surrogacy in the USA be able to tell me how much it cost?


----------

